# Graham Condenser



## Dadiola (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anybody use an actual Graham condenser to assist in the reduction of NOX fumes and the waste of nitric? If so, how much would you say the NOX emissions are reduced by? Are they totally eliminated? Not eliminated at all? I've read numerous posts regarding condensers but it seems most of you use some kind of "homemade" apperatus which doesnt really help in determining whether or not to purchase one. I live in a subdivision on an acre lot so I have room on my property to refine gold and have been doing so for awhile now. However, in the past, I have waited until late at night to perform my reactions as nobody would be around "just in case". I would like to better see what I am doing. :lol: 

Anyways, that is the question...Will a laboratory condenser eliminate most of or all the NOX fumes produced when refining gold? The amount being processed is around 120-150 grams of inquarted karat gold.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 5, 2014)

The condenser will not eliminate the NOx it will cut it down a small percentage but not close to eliminating it. But cooling the fume before it enters a chemical fume scrubber makes the scrubber more efficient. Scrubbers can get down to 99% efficiency.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 5, 2014)

Also A good reflux condenser will stop you loosing values out the top of your reactor.
I run a vertical condenser by it's self on top of all my small flasks even if it is not large enough to justify a full set up.


----------

